

Will you piss off clients with your blog? - eastsidegringo
http://tracksuitceo.com/2008/04/25/my-blog-beat-up-your-website/
Will you lose clients if you disclose your likes and dislikes in your blog?  What if they don't believe the way you do or have differing opinions?  What if they're easily offended?  All the answers are here.
======
redorb
I think there should still be a line between personal blogs and busines blogs,
let your client decide their own line between the two. Give them advice; but
some people need to learn the hard way.

~~~
superchink
Agreed. For anyone working with large clients, you have to be careful not to
piss people off. This includes situations where it's THEIR fault for being
offended.

------
mattdennewitz
piss off? arbitrary on a per-post, per-client basis. come off like you have
too little to say about too much? definitely.

------
siculars
probably.

------
xlnt
only if they read it

